# HH: Anreise Fahrtechnikseminar



## Rabbit (30. August 2003)

Ich habe mir mal Gedanken über die Anreise zum anstehenden Fahrtechnikseminar im Semptember gemacht.

*UPDATE TREFFPUNKT*
Nachdem ich mich am Bahnhof Harburg mal umgeschaut habe bin ich zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß dieser als Treffpunkt unbrauchbar ist (kaum Parkraum).
Als Treffpunkt schlage deshalb jetzt das *Fahrrad & Outdoor Center Harburg GmbH (Trenga.DE)* vor. Der Laden ist von Bahnhof mit dem Bike in gut 7 min. zu erreichen, so daß auch die Anreisenden mit dem HVV diesen Treffpunkt gut erreichen können.
Die Adresse:
Großmoordamm 63-67
21079 Hamburg

Zeit: 18:00

Folgende "Fahrgemeinschaften" bestehen:

*Rabbits Passat:*
(3P + 3B od. *2P + 4B*)

Bischi
gage_
*Obradys Sushi-Flitzer *
(2P + 2B)

Obrady
Rabbit
*Janus' "Passat Killer" *
(4P + 2B)

Janus
mira
Netghost
bofh_marc
*Outbreaks SMART-Service*
(only 2P)

Outbreak
Eichkatz
*Lupis Lübeckshuttle*
(2P + 3B)

Lupi
madbull


----------



## *blacksheep* (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *@Janus: Sind die beiden Plätze bei dir noch frei oder hast Du schon welche vergeben?
> 
> *



Moin Harry,

ja, in meinem *PASSAT-KILLER* sind noch 2 Plätze frei!  Sollten die freien Plätze dann doch noch belegt werden, dann wär´s allerdings mit "Passat-Killen" auch schon wieder vorbei...   (Diese lahme Krücke!)

Gruss,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *[...]
> @All: Wie sieht es mit euren Arbeitszeiten aus, schafft es jeder bis spätestens 18:00 Uhr am Bahnhof Harburg zu sein? Ansonsten sprecht doch mal mit euren Arbeitgebern, sollte sich doch einrichten lassen! *



Ich hab da Urlaub, könnte also knapp werden............den Termin zu verpassen


----------



## Miller (30. August 2003)

Ich fahre mit meinem Wagen (Passat), habe aber leider keinen Radträger... könnte aber noch jemanden "solo" ab HH mitnehmen 


@Rabbit 18:00 Uhr ist OK für mich!


----------



## Rabbit (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Miller _
> *Ich fahre mit meinem Wagen (Passat), habe aber leider keinen Radträger... könnte aber noch jemanden "solo" ab HH mitnehmen
> *


Was heißt "solo"? Du meinst doch nicht etwa, Du könntest nur noch eine Person mitnehmen, hättest also keinen Platz für dessen/deren Fahrrad?!
Ich fahre ja auch einen Passat, bekomme aber locker 2 Räder inkl. Biker und Gepäck mit. Im "Ernstfall" sind sogar 3 Bikes+Biker und Gepäck (dann müssen allerdings das Vorderrad und die Sattelstütze ausgebaut werden) problemlos möglich. Auch alles ohne Radträger (hab' ich nämlich auch nicht)! 

Entweder Du fährst nur die Limosine oder bist nicht in der Lage, den verfügbaren Stauraum optimal auszunutzen 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Gerrit (31. August 2003)

Moin...

Wie schon einige per PM erfahren haben, muss ich leider meine Teilnahme und oben genannte Mitfahrgelegenheiten absagen.

Geht mir sehr gegen den Strich, aber ich kann es nicht ändern. Mist.

Hoffe nur, es kommen trotzdem alle irgendwie hin...

sorry,
gerrit


----------



## Netghost (31. August 2003)

hmm schade  aber besser als wenns dir am Mittwoch davor eingefallen wäre. 

Ich würde sagen das einige damit um eine Zugfahrt nicht herumkommen oder?? 

Ich werd dann nochmal ne Zugverbindung am Freitag raussuchen, allerdings will ich nicht erst um 18 Uhr fahren weil wir dann erst gegen 22 oder gar 23 Uhr in alfeld ankommen würden.


----------



## Gerrit (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *hmm schade  aber besser als wenns dir am Mittwoch davor eingefallen wäre.
> *




Wenn's man das "einfallen" gewesen wäre... Der Termin kam ca. 3 Tage nach dem das Ganze hier entstanden ist. Wäre auch sehr gern hingefahren...

hoffe, ihr findet was...
gerrit


----------



## gage_ (31. August 2003)

Ja Mist ... ich kann Freitag auf keinen Fall vor 1800, wenn's dann wirklich eine Zugfahrt wird, wuerde ich wohl erst Samstag morgen fahren.

Die Frage ist, ob wir vor Ort mit zu wenig Transportkapazitaet auskommen? Alfeld -> Deister?


----------



## Rabbit (31. August 2003)

Schon mal überlegt, am Wochenende einen Transporter zu mieten wo wir zumindest die Räder reinbekommen?
Dann können bei mir 3 weitere Biker mitfahren.
Und so'n, VW-Bully hat auch noch mind. 2 Plätze plus Fahrer (also 3 Biker) zu bieten.
Mal so als Anregung, wenn sich die Bahnfahrer die Kosten irgendwie teilen, dann wird das vielleicht sogar günstiger als 'ne Gruppenkarte.

Aber darum müßt ihr euch wirklich mal selber kümmern, bin ja schließlich nicht euer Kindermädchen! 
(Obwohl mir dieser Gedanke schon häufig mal gekommen ist) 

BTW: Mit den zwei Plätzen, die Janus noch angeboten hat wären das genau 8 weitere Plätze! 

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Netghost (31. August 2003)

Okay Leute da gerrit ja leider ausfällt werd ich jetzt fest mit einer Zugfahrt rechnen und dementsprechend anfangen zu planen. und zwar von harburg nach Alfeld(leine) für je 5 Personen mti Fahrad. 
Zwei verbindungen stehen zur Diskussion. Eine am Freitag um 18:00 oder am Sa morgen ab 6:00 hier die Daten:

Freitag, der 19.09.03 18:00


Hamburg-Harburg   19.09.03    ab    18:39   6    IC 2379 InterCity 
Fahrradmitnahme reservierungspflichtig, Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt múglich

Alfeld(Leine)  19.09.03   an    20:25  1  

Dauer: 1:46


Samstag, den 20.09.03 6:00


Hamburg-Harburg   20.09.03    ab    06:39   6    IC 2277 InterCity 
Fahrradmitnahme reservierungspflichtig, Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt múglich, BordBistro   

Alfeld(Leine)  20.09.03   an    08:25  1  

Dauer: 1:46


Beide Verbindungen kosten 99.- uro für 5 Personen.
wenns mehr werden könnten wir eventuell nen Gruppentarif bekommen.
Sollte einer von euch ne Bahnkarte haben, bitte melden.
Ich würde gerne immernoch freitags fahren, halb neun ist doch nun wirklcih nicht spät oder? Wäre nur die Frage des Shuttels von Alfeld Bahnhof zu klären wobei ich da einfach dann mit dem rad weiterfahren würde. (wie weit ist den der "tagungsort" vom Bahnhof weg?)

/: Hmm die räder also getrennt von uns nach Hannover schaffen? Wäre ne Überlegung.....mal sehen was würde den son transporter für 4 tage kosten? (wir müssen die Räder ja auch irgendwie zum Deister kriegen und wieder nach HH zurück) Das wäre im Endeffekt sogar besser denn wenn wir so dahin fahren bleibt immer noch das Problem von der halle zum deister zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupi (31. August 2003)

Hallo Rabbit,

ich denke mal das ich bis dahin wieder was habe und nehme dann den Meik mit.


----------



## Eichkatz (31. August 2003)

> Beide Verbindungen kosten 99.- uro für 5 Personen.
> wenns mehr werden könnten wir eventuell nen Gruppentarif bekommen.
> Sollte einer von euch ne Bahnkarte haben, bitte melden.
> Ich würde gerne immernoch freitags fahren ...




Hi ho,

wenn wir nicht um den Transport in den Viehwagen"  der DB herumkommen sollten  hab ne BahnCard, ne alte mit 50% 

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## gage_ (1. September 2003)

Vielleicht sollten wir mal schauen, ob wir noch vorhandene Transportkapazitaeten noch besser ausschoepfen koennen 

Rabbit .. ich denke der Notfall mit den drei Bikes/Biker in Deinem Schlitten ist eingetroffen 

Falls der Passat von Miller die gleiche Kapazitaet aufweist, waeren das schon mal drei Leute die man unterbringen koennte ... madbull wird von Lupi mitgenommen, also bleiben noch zwei oder drei Leute ueber ...

Bischi ... was ist mit Deiner Karre?


----------



## himbeertoni (1. September 2003)

euch vom bahnhof hannover bzw alfeld  abholen zu lassen, desweiteren werde ich mal sehen das ich nen transporter (ausser meinen) an start kriege für deister.........

  toni


----------



## Mira (1. September 2003)

99,-?
Sorry, da müßt ich echt passen. Aber warum kein Niedersachsen Ticket? 5 Personen 21,-  +6,- Fahrradmitnahme die Tour, dauert zwar länger, aber ist weitaus billiger.
Zugverbindung müßt ich noch mal raussuchen.


----------



## madbull (1. September 2003)

Hab gerade mal nachgeschaut: Harburg - Alfeld mit nur einmal umsteigen in Uelzen (Fahrzeit 3 Stunden, fährt stündlich kurz nach voll ab) in RE's wäre mit Niedersachsen- bzw. Wochenend-Ticket möglich. Bin zwar nicht sicher, ob jeder oder nur einer eine Fahrradkarte dazu braucht, aber deutlich billiger wär's in jedem Fall!
Die Fahrradkarte ist im IC ja auch noch teurer als im RE.

Und weniger umständlich wär's auch noch! Im IC hätte man schließlich Zugbindung wegen der reservierungspflichtigen Bike-Plätze, mit den Niedersachsen-/Wochenendtickets wäre man vollkommen frei, was vor allem bei der Rückfahrt ja wohl viel angenehmer wäre!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Netghost (1. September 2003)

Ihr habt mich falsch verstanden:

99 uro INSGESAMT dh für jeden etwa 20 Euro fahrtkosten


----------



## Mira (1. September 2003)

Uups, kommt davon, wenn man nicht richtig liest.
Was ist denn das dann für ein seltsamer Tarif, naja, deutsche Bahn eben. 
Aber doch nur jeweils für eine Fahrt, oder?
Dann wär das NT immer noch günstiger (gilt für 5 Personen).


----------



## Netghost (1. September 2003)

Das ist wahrscheinlich das Niedersachsentiket...


----------



## Rabbit (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Aber warum kein Niedersachsen Ticket?*


Also Freunde, bevor ihr irgendwas reserviert wartet noch mal ein wenig ab.

1. Bei Miller ist noch ein Platz frei, ob inkl. Bike ist weiterhin unklar 

2. In Anbetracht der Lage wird sich Obrady (Anja) sicher bereit erklären, auch mit dem eigenen Wagen von Harburg weiterzufahren. Damit kann sie dann einen weiteren Platz anbieten und bei mir wird einer frei.

3. Vielleicht ist Bischi bis zu dem Zeitpunkt auch wieder Mobil und kann dann auch noch 1-2 Plätze anbieten.

4. Denkbar ist weiter noch die Möglichkeit, daß ich anstelle von 3 Bikes inkl. 3 Bikern noch ein viertes Bike mitnehme, wobei dann allerdings nur noch 2 Biker bei mir mitfahren können. Der übergebliebene fährt dann bei Janus mit und eben auch der, dessen Bike (Nr.4) ich dann in meinem Wagen mitnehme.

Nach Adam Riese müßten wir dann irgendwie alle untergekommen sein, oder nicht? 
Allerdings alles etwas enger als mit Gerrits Shuttleservice 

@DB-Nutzer: Wann wäre denn für euch die Deadline für eine etwaige Reservierung?


----------



## himbeertoni (1. September 2003)

wenn ich so rechne sind das für 5 people 100 eine tour wären ergo 200........richtig ? 

wenn ihr einen bus(sprinter daily usw) leihen würdet mit hänger könnt ihr mit 9 leuten fahren und seit nicht auf die (super)bahn angewiesen..........und nach meiner info würde es noch billiger werden für jeden einzelnen .............

desweiteren laufen noch verhandlungen mit gerrit   

big greetz ,toni


----------



## Netghost (1. September 2003)

ich geh vom 17 bis 18.09 aus 

allerdings dann aktualisier mal deine liste oben dort sind noch nicht alle möglichen plätze eingetragen.


----------



## Rabbit (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *... dann aktualisier mal deine liste oben dort sind noch nicht alle möglichen plätze eingetragen. *


Kannst Du denn noch welche anbieten? Alles andere ist so wie oben geschildert! Bischi hat (noch) kein Auto, könnte aber werden? Janus hat zwei weitere Plätze für Biker angeboten, kann aber die Bikes nicht mehr transportieren, die müßten dann woanderst rein (beispielweise bei mir) ... also diese Plätze sind nur über eine Verkettung vorhanden. Wie sollte ich das darstellen?
Alles eben mit wenn und aber, also abwarten, was da noch aus Gerrits Ecke kommt


----------



## Mira (1. September 2003)

Zur Not fahren wir halt selber, dafür sind Fahrräder ja da.


----------



## madbull (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *
> ...
> Allerdings alles etwas enger als mit Gerrits Shuttleservice
> ...


Aber nicht für die, die rückwärts gefahren wären!!!  

Und wegen DB-Nutzer: Nix 200, nix Reservierung - Niedersachsen-Ticket!!! (gut 7 pro Fahrt pro Person bei 5 Personen!)


----------



## *blacksheep* (1. September 2003)

Hi Leute,

also: 

Neuer Stand der Dinge:

Ich könnte 3 Mitfahrer mitnehmen, jedoch NICHT deren Bikes. Eichkatz fährt in Outbreak´s kleinem SMARTen Firmenwagen mit, jedoch gehen da natürlich keine Bikes rein, womit Eichkatz´ Fahrrad irgendwo anders mitreisen müsste.

Viellecht sollten doch alle zusammenlegen und sich nen Transporter mieten, wäre wahrscheinlich die bequemste Alternative.

Gruss,

Janus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Janus _
> *Ich könnte 3 Mitfahrer mitnehmen, jedoch NICHT deren Bikes. Eichkatz fährt in Outbreak´s kleinem SMARTen Firmenwagen mit, *


Auf Grund dieser Tatsache habe ich die Liste noch einmal überarbeitet. Wie man unschwer sieht sind noch genau vier Plätze frei (einer bei Miller und drei bei Janus im Wagen).
Passt also wie die Faust auf's Auge. Allerdings bin ich mir jetzt noch ein wenig unsicher ob wir alle Bikes mitbekommen.
Bei Janus ist ja kein Platz mehr, wären also drei zusätzliche Bikes unterzubringen. Im Smart paßt auch kein Bike rein, also muß auch Eichkatz Bike noch mit. Macht nach Adam Riese 4 Unterbringungsfälle. Bleibt der dritte Platz in meinem Wagen frei, so können dort noch 2 von den 4 Bikes rein. Bleiben also 2 Bikes über 

Oder habe ich mich da jetzt verrechnet?

Hoffen wir mal, daß Gerrit vielleicht doch wenigstens einen Bring- und Hol-Service anbietet (HH-Alfeld, Deister-HH)? Ich habe da so was verlauten hören


----------



## Rabbit (1. September 2003)

OK, Gerrits Shuttleservice fällt definitiv aus!

Aber ich "verhandel" gerade mit Miller. Der scheint noch nicht zu wissen, was für ein Raumwunder so ein Passat Kombi doch ist.

Wenn er ebenfalls noch eine Person mitnehmen kann und dann noch vier Fahrräder mitnimmt, wäre das Transport-/Anreiseproblem eigentlich gelöst!

Ich habe mir erlaubt die verbleibenden "Trittbrettfahrer" einfach mal auf die noch freien Plätze zu verteilen. Noch Fragen? 

Hier mal ein Bild, auf dem man unschwer erkennen kann, daß man entweder 3 Bikes + Biker oder eben 2 Biker + 4 Bikes locker da rein bekommt (3 Bikes sind schon drin!). 
Gregor freut sich auf dem Bild immer noch über das Raumwunder


----------



## Mira (2. September 2003)

Wow, was für eine Orga - da muß man sich ja wirklich um nichts mehr kümmern.


----------



## Rabbit (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mira _
> *Wow, was für eine Orga - da muß man sich ja wirklich um nichts mehr kümmern. *


All inclusiv, sozusagen  

Neueste Info: Miller hat für das Wochenende noch einen VW-Sharan "aufgetrieben". Da sollten nach unserer Ansicht locker 3 Biker und 4 Bikes reingehen.
Somit "entspannt" sich die Lage sogar ein wenig und es wird nicht mehr ganz so eng! 

An dieser Stelle nochmal dank an Miller für das Engagement bei der "Beschaffung" von Transportkapazitäten 

Das es eine Benzinkostenumlage geben wird ist sicher jedem klar!

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Outbreak (2. September 2003)

Ich werde wohl die angepeilten 18 Uhr nicht schaffen... Nach der letzten Planung wollten Eichkatz und ich um ca. 19 Uhr Richtung Autobahn aufbrechen...

Demnach muessen wir nur schauen, dass sie ihr Bike am Donnerstag Abend bei der Mitfahrgelegenheit schon unterbringen kann.

@Rabbit Mit Chef reden hilft leider nicht immer... Meiner wuerde mir das glatt goennen, frueher Feierabend zu machen, aber das Training geht leider bis 17:30 nach dem Plan. Und da kann selbst Chef nix dran drehen  
Und mit dem SMART komme ich eh hinter niemandem hinterher... oder faehrt die Kiste schneller als 140?!

in dem Sinne,

Martina


----------



## himbeertoni (2. September 2003)

folgt in den nächsten tagen und wir werden zusätzlich ein paar wegweiser zum besseren finden aufhängen.........ihr kommt ja jetzt doch recht gestreut........

 greetz, toni


----------



## Hattrick (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *Hier mal ein Bild, auf dem man unschwer erkennen kann, daß man entweder 3 Bikes + Biker oder eben 2 Biker + 4 Bikes locker da rein bekommt (3 Bikes sind schon drin!).
> Gregor freut sich auf dem Bild immer noch über das Raumwunder  *



@Harry: Räumst Du mal meinen Wagen auf ?


----------



## Rabbit (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hattrick _
> *@Harry: Räumst Du mal meinen Wagen auf ?  *


Jo, als erstes fliegt *dein* Bike da raus, so'n Schrott


----------



## Netghost (3. September 2003)

Rabbit: Deine Aufteilung sieht zwar ganz gut aus, aber ich trau dem frieden nicht, da muss nur einer Ausfallen und schon kannst das alle in die tonne treten. Ein B-Plan ist immer besser, deswegen hab ich mich mal nach Miethängern umgesehen. 

http://www.wucherpfennig.de/lkw/lkw_grR.htm 

ich weiss net 150 Euro kaution??

Andernorts is die Kaution noch höher.....500 ...

http://www.ps-cars.de/Frames/frameset_index.html

Und die grossen (hertz, europcar etc.) bieten nur Sprinter o.ä. an. 

Zum NT: Du hast recht mira: 21  plus 5*3  macht 36 , ich weiss nicht was ich da vorher zusammengerechnet hab aber das ist doch schon viel besser hier. Allerdings müssen wir dann am Freitag und Mo zurückfahren weil We giklt das NT nicht. Dort müssten wir dann das SchWeT nehmen (28  + 5*3  macht 43  )  Das wäre dann Plan C, das gute an Plan C ist.... die resevierung fällt weg.  allerdings ist die verbindung dann.....bescheiden (3 Std Fahrzeit) ....da wir keinen IC nehmen können und der IR imho nicht bis Hannover durchfährt bzw es gar keine ir mehr dorthin gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wraith (3. September 2003)

Mal was streßfreies:

Also, so wie ich das überblicke, fahre ich bei Janus mit und mein Bike und mein Rucksack/Schlafsack entweder auch oder irgendwo...

Was nun die Anreise angeht, da bin ich flexibel. Egal, ob Freitag, Samstag, 18:00 Uhr, 19:00 oder 03:00 Uhr.


----------



## Outbreak (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *Rabbit: Deine Aufteilung sieht zwar ganz gut aus, aber ich trau dem frieden nicht, da muss nur einer Ausfallen und schon kannst das alle in die tonne treten. Ein B-Plan ist immer besser, deswegen hab ich mich mal nach Miethängern umgesehen.
> *



Mietanhänger?! Hat denn einer eine Anhängerkupplung?!

Ich habe mal nach 'nem Sharan geschaut:

Bei Europcar (als TDI) incl. Vollkasko bei knapp über 200, ohne Kasko bei [email protected] für das komplette Wochenende.

Bei Sixt sind es (mit Vollkasko) 215.

Und bei Starcar sind es 179 für einen 9-Sitzer Bus und 159 für einen 7-Sitzer.

Die Preise sind noch einigermassen human...
Wenn z.B. zu viert 160 geteilt werden, sind es auch 'nur' 40 pro Person und es ist bequemer als mit der Bahn...

Und abgesehen davon wollen wir mal nicht hoffen, dass noch jemand ausfällt!

Gruss,

Martina


----------



## spacerider (4. September 2003)

Also immer Verfügbar steht mein Anhänger in Henstedt-Ulzburg. zul. Gesamtgewicht 1000 kg
max. Nutzlast 730 kg
Gesamtlänge 3,79 m
Gesamtbreite 1,705 m
Kastenlänge innen 2,44 m
Kastenbreite innen 1,235 m
Kastenhöhe innen 0,345 m
lichte Höhe innen 1,3 m
7 pol Stecker
12 Volt
Auflaufbremse

Wenn ihr ihn gut behandelt dürft ihn für 30 VB? das Wochenende haben.
Leider kann ich immer noch nicht zusagen sonst könnte ich den auch selber ziehen. 
Also bei Bedarf meldet euch auch kurzfristig.
Gruss Martin


----------



## Rabbit (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von spacerider _
> *Also immer Verfügbar steht mein Anhänger in Henstedt-Ulzburg.*


Moin Martin,

danke für dein Angebot, nur wüßte ich momentan nicht, wer den denn ziehen sollte. Isch abe gar kein ängerkupplung


----------



## Wraith (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Outbreak _
> *Mietanhänger?! Hat denn einer eine Anhängerkupplung?!
> 
> Ich habe mal nach 'nem Sharan geschaut:
> ...



Wenn Ihr bei Europcar anmietet könnte ich Euch - sofern keine günstigere existiert - noch meine Contract-ID anbieten, was abermals nochmals einen Preisnachlaß gewährt.


----------



## Netghost (4. September 2003)

Vier autos und keine Anhängerkupplung?......

/: Es sind sogar 5 Autos.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Outbreak (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *Vier autos und keine Anhängerkupplung?......
> 
> /: Es sind sogar 5 Autos..... *



Wenn wir bei unserem Lupo einen Anhänger dran machen, kippt der wahrscheinlich hinten über   
Und an dem SMART wird wohl auch keine sein...  
Aber sollte ich Sonntag feststellen, dass er eine hat, sage ich noch Bescheid...   

Guats Nächtle

Martina


----------



## *blacksheep* (4. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Netghost _
> *Vier autos und keine Anhängerkupplung?......
> 
> /: Es sind sogar 5 Autos..... *



Naja, sagen wir mal 41/2  Autos, das trifft´s wohl eher...  

Gruß,

Janus


----------



## Rabbit (5. September 2003)

Ich habe ja Thol in diesem Beitrag völlig unterschlagen, der kommt ja nun auch mit.
Und wenn er so nett ist und auch kurz einen Abstecher zum Bahnhof in Harburg macht würde sich die Lage natürlich völlig entspannen. Schließlich denke ich auch er könnte noch mind. 1 BikerIn und 1 Bike mitnehmen!

Ist denn schon geklärt, wie Eichkatz' Bike nun mitkommt?

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## *blacksheep* (5. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *... Ist denn schon geklärt, wie Eichkatz' Bike nun mitkommt?
> *



Ich hab keine Ahnung...  

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## Miller (5. September 2003)

Moin zusammen  

an "meinem" ausgeliehenen Sharan ist eine Anhängerkupplung dran!

Sollte also noch Bedarf sein


----------



## Eichkatz (5. September 2003)

> Ist denn schon geklärt, wie Eichkatz' Bike nun mitkommt?



ne, geklärt ist noch nichts 
nun  wo wäre denn jetzt noch ein Plätzchen frei ??? für mein winziges  bike  wirklich nur ganz winzig  

Viele Grüße
Susanne


----------



## Rabbit (14. September 2003)

Moin Mädels (Männers natürlich auch) 

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob nun bereits per PM irgendwelche Absprachen bzgl. der Fahrgemeinschaften getroffen wurden (mir sagt ja keiner was) schlage aber deshalb weiterhin einen gemeinsamen Treffpunkt vor. Ich habe diesen im Eingangsbeitrag aktualisiert.

Also bis Freitag, 18:00 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz vom F.O.C.!


----------



## Rabbit (15. September 2003)

Nach der Absage von Miller wird's nun wohl doch wieder ein wenig eng.´
bofh_marc habe ich mal eben "umquartiert" auf den freien Platz, den Wraith's Absage eröffnete.

@Janus: Ich hoffe Du hast nix dageben und dein Lupo ist bis zum nächsten Wochenende wieder startklar!

Damit sind zwar Personenmäßig alle Leute untergebracht aber wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich langsam den Überblick über die Bikes verloren 

Mal schauen, ich denk mal beim Mittag drüber nach


----------



## *blacksheep* (15. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Rabbit _
> *@Janus: Ich hoffe Du hast nix dageben und dein Lupo ist bis zum nächsten Wochenende wieder startklar!
> 
> Damit sind zwar Personenmäßig alle Leute untergebracht aber wenn ich ehrlich bin habe ich langsam den Überblick über die Bikes verloren
> ...



Eigentlich kein Problem. Wobei es mir fast lieber wäre, wenn Du bofh_marc woanders einquartieren könntest. Ich fürchte der Lupo dürfte mit Bikes und 4 Personen beladen die zulässige Zuladung dann doch weit überschreiten und ich hab keine Lust auf durchschlagende Federn bei jeder 2. Bodenwelle... Also wenn´s geht wäre das Klasse, falls nicht würde ich eben in den sauren Apfel beissen und mit konstant 90 auf der Autobahn tuckern. 

Die abgeschlossene Reparatur meines Wagens wurde mir soeben telefonisch bestätigt, in einem Atemzug mit der Nennung der Kosten, die entsprechen nämlich exakt dem Anschaffungspreis eines schönen Garmin Etrex Vista, den ich mir die Tage bei Globetrotter holen wollte...     

Tja, das muss dann wohl bis Mitte Oktober warten.  

Wegen der Bikes:

Bischi kriegt ja wohl Deinen Wagen und wir waren so frei und haben mal eben beschlossen, dass in Deinem Gefährt sicherlich noch Eichkatz´Bike Platz hat (ist ja auch nur n winzig kleines! ), bei wem Mira´s und Lars´Bike untergebracht werden sollen, ist mir jedoch schleierhaft! Kommt mal in die Puschen Leute! Das muss geklärt werden!   

Bis Freitag dann!

Gruss von

Janus


----------



## Mira (15. September 2003)

Möönsch Leudde, ich dachte, ihr kümmert Euch um alles  ! Mein Bike muß auch noch mit....wer hätte noch ein Plätzlichen (nicht die Kekse) frei??

(Ich freu mich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wunny (15. September 2003)

hallihallo...

ich fahre mit einem kleinen  cosa noch da hin... bis jetzt ist nur mein bike und ich drin...

ich fahre, aber erst am sa. früh los und werde am sonntag nicht nach hh zurück fahren sondern erst am montag, wiel ich noch auf dem heimweg einen abstecher nach bochum mache... familen feier...
abstecher, grins..bißchen mehr, als ein abstecher...

aber wenn einer bis montag auf sein bike verzichten kann...
könnte ich es mitnehmen

gruß wunny


----------



## Rabbit (16. September 2003)

Danke wunny, ist kein Problem!

Eichkatz' Bike kommt also mit in meinen Wagen, Mira's Bike passt dann noch locker in Obrady's Sushi-Flitzer  und Lars Bike passt dann sicher noch bei Lupi mit in den Golf Variant. Der kommt nämlich mit Meik am Freitag auch um 18:00 Uhr zum vereinbarten Treffpunkt bei F.O.C. in Harburg!

Also Mira, wie gehabt "all inclusive" 

So, jetzt werde ich mich mal eben mit Eichkatz, Bischi und gage_ kurzschließen.


----------



## himbeertoni (16. September 2003)

wer kommt denn ungefähr wann ?
 ich meine freitag oder samstag von den im update nicht aufgeführten ?

wunny samstag!?

die berliner freitag!
hmm da fehlt noch wer ....


bg, toni


----------



## Rabbit (16. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *wer kommt denn ungefähr wann ?
> ich meine freitag oder samstag von den im update nicht aufgeführten ?
> 
> ...


Also, wir hier aus dem hohen Norden kommen eigentlich fast alle gemeinsam am Freitag.
Ich weiß nur von Wunny und Thol, die kommen wohl erst Samstag
und Outbreak und Eichkatz kommen Freitag vorraussichtlich ein Stündchen später als der Rest.
Welche Berliner kommen weiß ich gar nicht, oder waren das jetzt Smiley und Hoshi? Und von den Locals ist mir das auch nicht bekannt.

Gruß,
Harry


----------



## Rochester (17. September 2003)

Wir kommen dann um 22 Uhr mit der Bahn aus Berlin an.  Wir das sind Nicolai, Marc und Rochester.

Gruss, Stefan


----------



## wunny (17. September 2003)

ich werde so gegen 0900 am sa. ankommen.

Kann mir einer von euch evtl. seine handy nummer geben, falls ich mich aus welchen gründen auch immer verspäten sollte,

danke schon mal....

gruß wunny


----------



## Rabbit (17. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von wunny _
> *ich werde so gegen 0900 am sa. ankommen.
> gruß wunny *


Prima, dann kannst Du uns ja wecken


----------



## madbull (18. September 2003)

So Leutz, Mischuwi hat gerade einen wirklich guten Vorschlag gemacht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=814301#post814301 

Kurz gesagt: Unterbrechung der Anfahrt nach Alfeld für einen Nightride im Deister!!!

ICH bin dafür - wer noch?

Die Aufteilung auf die Autos könnte dann ja entsprechen vorgenommen werden, also Nightrider in die einen und Nachtblinde in die anderen Autos...


----------



## gage_ (18. September 2003)

... umladen und

... frueher losfahren muessen

... eh keine ordentliche Lampe haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## himbeertoni (18. September 2003)

aber wäre blöd  , kämen einige noch später als ohnehin schon... und bis man dann so pennt........wird zu spät denke ich 



 toni


----------



## Rabbit (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von himbeertoni _
> *aber wäre blöd  , kämen einige noch später als ohnehin schon... und bis man dann so pennt........wird zu spät denke ich
> 
> 
> ...


Korrekt  So sieht es aus! Ausserdem hätte ich sowieso keinen Bock die Bikes aus meinem eh schon überfülltem Wagen auszuladen um dann eine Stunde durch die Nacht zu reiten.
Ich werde froh sein, wenn ich die heute Abend endlich alle drin habe!

Sorry, gute Idee aber nicht praktikabel!


----------



## himbeertoni (19. September 2003)

dann wünsche ich allen eine gute anfahrt!!!!!

für fragen 05181/ 807901 oder 0160/3223260

in alfeld selber ist ab ca. 18 uhr  mit " IBC"  ausgeschildert!!!



bis denne dann , toni


----------



## OBRADY (19. September 2003)

Na super...ist ja für alles gesorgt!
Freu mich auf das Wochenende.

Gruß Anja


----------



## Mira (19. September 2003)

Jau, ich geh jetzt mal Sachen packen!

Und OBRADY, immer schööön vorsichtig fahren, ja ?

Bis denne


----------



## Netghost (19. September 2003)

Soo leute ich hab mein Rad jetzt zum Pedalbomber umgebaut ( 2x Space....ich muss bescheuert sein.....nein ich BIN bescheuert ) Und mach mich jetzt auf den Weg.

In diesem Sinne...

I'm on the Way. 
All systems Nominal.
Traget destination hits in 120 Minutes. 
Destination is F.O.C Harburg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

